# What if War with Iran broke out?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Higher gas prices.
Even though America EXPORTS OIL.


Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Higher gas prices.
> Even though America EXPORTS OIL.


That means less income.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> That means less income. :frown:


Only ONE THING IS CERTAIN with Uber & Lyft

LESS INCOME !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

...and more outgo! -o:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Youngs were going to war, Elder, wives and kids were left. Gas price was high. Bombs threats were everywhere.
How's about ride request? Any guess?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Youngs were going to war, Elder, wives and kids were left. Gas price was high. Bombs threats were everywhere.
> How's about ride request? Any guess?


The Economy would Improve.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Wars are great for the economy.
Gas stations and companies suck. 15 mins after the attack hit the news, gas stations added $0.10 to a gallon of gas none of which comes from anywhere but The USA and that gas they are selling has been in the tanks in the ground for days.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

More money if you could drive in Iran. Their retreating soldiers will need all the help they can get.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


---------------------------
Price of gas will increase - so bad.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Def. Higher gas prices.... I paid $2.56 a gallon today.... Normally $2.29... people already trying to take advantage of the situation....

Oh and as for war.... Iran has been pushing for years .. it's about time we pushed back...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> 15 mins after the attack hit the news, gas stations added $0.10 to a gallon of gas none of which comes from anywhere but The USA and that gas they are selling has been in the tanks in the ground for days.


 That sucks. Here the gas prices have not moved in the past week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gilby said:


> That sucks. Here the gas prices have not moved in the past week.


Went up 11 cents a gallon overnight.
Was paying $1.99 before christmas.
Was $2.19 two days ago.
Now $2.30 a gallon.



TPAMB said:


> Wars are great for the economy.
> Gas stations and companies suck. 15 mins after the attack hit the news, gas stations added $0.10 to a gallon of gas none of which comes from anywhere but The USA and that gas they are selling has been in the tanks in the ground for days.


In 3 months " Summer Blend" will raise prices 50 cents to $1.00 a gallon.
Any Excuse.

No help from Uber !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Gilby said:


> That sucks. Here the gas prices have not moved in the past week.


I dont know what these guys are talking about. If there are any local stations taking advantage of this and raising prices there must be more stations lowering the prices. National average is down a fraction of a cent since the airstrike. My market is just like yours, no change.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

More work and less pay.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

No change.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Def. Higher gas prices.... I paid $2.56 a gallon today.... Normally $2.29... people already trying to take advantage of the situation....
> 
> Oh and as for war.... Iran has been pushing for years .. it's about time we pushed back...


It was the U.S. that started the pushing with their regime change and the CIA has admitted it. The current state of Iran is a result of US intervention. The government of Iran is no saint, but don't act like the US government is any better. They both only care about themselves.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

You can't really have a war with Iran per se. That's a bit like saying I'm going to have a fight with this toddler over here. The US can more or less do what it wants, within reason, unless some chain-reaction occurs such as in WWI. It seems unlikely to happen, but I guess you never know. 

I also can't be the only one who finds the social justice policing on here even more annoying than the initial slur(s). Just let it go. We don't need to turn everything into Facebook.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


Idgaf. Iran was assigned our favorite boogie man after we kissed and made up with Russia.
As usual America never met an oil-rich country it wasn't happy to start a war with.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> More money if you could drive in Iran. Their retreating soldiers will need all the help they can get.


You're confusing Iran with Iraq. Read up.on the size of their military and hardware.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> You're confusing Iran with Iraq. Read up.on the size of their military and hardware.


I agree on that. According to geography locations of Iran and its surrounding countries, Persian gulf and Oman gulf, it is gonna be an easy war like Iraq. Plus this time. America is likely to get into war by itself alone. Nato is likely not getting involved.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Officially the last war the USofA was involved in was WWII. It was the last time Congress, the only branch of the US government able to do so, declared a war. All the rest from Korea through to the situation with the Islamic State were officially "extended military engagements."

Anyone remember prior to the 2012 election when Trump predicted Obama would start a war with Iran to win re-election? The man actually tells us what he is going to do in advance. It's also gotten people off the impeachment.



Wildgoose said:


> Plus this time. America is likely to get into war by itself alone. Nato is likely not getting involved.


Agree with that. Quite a few of the Nato countries are in the EU. The EU passed a blocking resolution three months after Trump pulled the US out of the nuclear deal. It basically made all the sanctions the US was pushing null and void, saying it would not affect EU companies doing legal business in Iran.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Went up 11 cents a gallon overnight.
> Was paying $1.99 before christmas.
> Was $2.19 two days ago.
> Now $2.30 a gallon.
> ...


I will gladly pay $1 a gallon &#128513;

JK - I know what you meant.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Side Hustle said:


> I will gladly pay $1 a gallon


Move to Iran, you can give them a 50 cent tip then you'll be up to $1 a gallon.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I agree on that. According to geography locations of Iran and its surrounding countries, Persian gulf and Oman gulf, it is gonna be an easy war like Iraq. Plus this time. America is likely to get into war by itself alone. Nato is likely not getting involved.


The size of their military and type of weaponry they have makes armed conflict with Iran exponentially more difficult.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Economy would Improve.


Thats what economics class told me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Defeating Iran is one thing, dealing with the aftermath is another. What happens after Iran’s current regime is overthrown and we’re occupying a very hostile country.

If we pull out the region destabilize, if we stay soldiers die by the thousands and the debt balloons trillions.

The only reason we’re even dealing with the sandbox is for it’s unique resources. The US don’t give two flying F’s about the war lords in Central Africa.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I agree on that. According to geography locations of Iran and its surrounding countries, Persian gulf and Oman gulf, it is gonna be an easy war like Iraq. Plus this time. America is likely to get into war by itself alone. Nato is likely not getting involved.


That's the way it works with gangsters.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> The size of their military and type of weaponry they have makes armed conflict with Iran exponentially more difficult.


Yes and no, I think a lot more innocents would die making this a truly humanitarian crisis.

The US wouldn't go in with gloves on like Iraq. Iran's military might would urge generals to cripple the nation with the Air Force first. That type of bombardment would kill too many innocent civilians imho.

The world and US shouldn't take the mass loss of life likely. This would also vilify the US to the rest of the world


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes and no, I think a lot more innocents would die making this a truly humanitarian crisis.
> 
> The US wouldn't go in with gloves on like Iraq. Iran's military might would urge generals to cripple the nation with the Air Force first. That type of bombardment would kill too many innocent civilians imho.
> 
> The world and US shouldn't take the mass loss of life likely. This would also vilify the US to the rest of the world


Those 100,000+ mobile rocket launchers Iran has may make that bombardment by the Airforce a bit tricky. But hopefully there is no escalation.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Those 100,000+ mobile rocket launchers Iran has may make that bombardment by the Airforce a bit tricky. But hopefully there is no escalation.


Depends on the planes you send like I said mass loss of life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes and no, I think a lot more innocents would die making this a truly humanitarian crisis.
> 
> The US wouldn't go in with gloves on like Iraq. Iran's military might would urge generals to cripple the nation with the Air Force first. That type of bombardment would kill too many innocent civilians imho.
> 
> The world and US shouldn't take the mass loss of life likely. This would also vilify the US to the rest of the world


Further Villify.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

The nuclear power that the US has blows Iran out the water. So there's that...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> The nuclear power that the US has blows Iran out the water. So there's that...


Oh
Lets turn the World into a Radioactive Flaming Ball !

Fun
Fun
Fun !


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Move to Iran, you can give them a 50 cent tip then you'll be up to $1 a gallon.


No way it's only 11 cents a gallon in Venezuela, and I can drive there LOL


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Iran shall go into exile, until Donald Trump is no longer president. Laying and waiting, as a lion on a sweltering hot day!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In the US, the effect on our everyday lives will be zero.

Dara might put out a few messages on the app, since he is from Iran.

And unless Iran pops a nuke somewhere, we will simply be listening to neverending media propaganda and fear mongering from our news outlets.

American lives will be lost, which is tragic, considering the lack of necessity for a fight.

Just my two cents.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> In the US, the effect on our everyday lives will be zero.
> 
> Dara might put out a few messages on the app, since he is from Iran.
> 
> ...


Well gas would go up to $4 but ultimately as you said.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well gas would go up to $4 but ultimately as you said.


we import no oil from Iran, but do from Iraq. Canada could easily makeup for any loses. US doesn't import as much as we used to. Vast majority from Canada.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> we import no oil from Iran, but do from Iraq. Canada could easily makeup for any loses. US doesn't import as much as we used to. Vast majority from Canada.


When there was a war broke out, Strait of Hormuz would be controlled by Iran where 20% of world Oil consumption flows through everyday. Plus Saudi and Oman would be in war zone. You can guess how much of gas price will jump up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

In the third quarter of *2018*, the *U.S. imported* roughly 10.2 million barrels of *petroleum* per day,3 with the largest amounts coming from Canada (41%) and Saudi Arabia (10%). In the third quarter of *2018*, the *U.S.* exported roughly 7.5 million barrels of *petroleum* per day.

fake price increase, for sure, 2019 percent from SA was even less.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


You mean a drone war &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i must be lost this is the politics forum? :speechless:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> i must be lost this is the politics forum? :speechless:


I guess not. Intention is to figure out how it would effect rideshare business.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I guess not. Intention is to figure out how it would effect rideshare business.


Both countries will have 8 and 9 year olds gaming experts moving the joystick drone controller.&#128512;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am expecting more replies relating like We should carry CCW or to be more careful on giving rides to terrorists or their bombs. something like that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

8-9 year olds will be moving to 🇨🇦 Canada- they don’t want to be drafted for the drone war😀


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ferengi rule if acquisition #34

War is good for business.

Rule of acquisition #35

Peace is good for business.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

People, oil is an internationally traded commodity; if supply is restricted anywhere, price goes up everywhere.

Imagine this: some problem with Lyft causes the app to be disabled only in San Diego. Uber picks up all of the business, causing a huge surge (at least until all of the Lyft-only drivers get registered with Uber, unless of course they've already been deactivated).

Drivers from LA will see that surge and some of them might be tempted to chase it. Surge goes up in LA too as a result of the decrease in LA Uber drivers.

LA pax will say why do we have to pay more for a problem in SD? Because economics.

Oil is a much more freely traded and active market than rideshare drivers. It does not matter how long the gas has been in the station's tanks, if they know they will have to pay more for the next delivery, they will raise the price now.

I mean otherwise that would be like saying if you bought your house in 1980, you shouldn't charge more when you sell it in 2020. Doesn't matter if it's been one year or forty years, prices change.

Unless you want a repeat of the lines for gas of the '70s, that's the way it goes.

A serious problem with the "*********" remark is dumbass Americans that can't find Iran (or India) on a map will take out their inferiority complex on Sikhs. For just one example that's actually happened.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

It will be a very short war.
Pistachio prices will go up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> we import no oil from Iran, but do from Iraq. Canada could easily makeup for any loses. US doesn't import as much as we used to. Vast majority from Canada.


What you're missing is that if Iran stops exporting oil (voluntarily or otherwise) their production isn't available to anyone in the world. Currently they're exporting about 1.3 million barrels per day.

So somebody who's currently buying it goes somewhere else, and bids the price up. By the time you get down with it, you might jack the price of oil up another 10 or 20 dollars per barrel. And that's ignoring that almost all the oil from Saudi Arabia and Kuwait has to go through the Strait of Hormuz. Which has Iran on one side of it. Potentially another 10 or 20 dollars per barrel for that problem, if they start shooting at oil tankers.

ExxonMobil stock is about $70 per share right now. I've got a bunch of it in the 401k plan from when I used to work for Mobil (pre-merger).

"Do you feel lucky??"


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Ferengi rule if acquisition #3


You mean: *فرنگی‌ها*‎


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Why is everyone assuming a war with Iran will raise gas prices?

According to the most recent data, the top five oil-producing nations are the U.S., Saudi Arabia, Russia, Canada, and China. In that order.

The United States is the top oil-producing country in the world, with an average of 17.87 million b/d, which accounts for 18% of the world's production.
The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia contributes 12.42 million b/d, representing 12% of the world's total production.
While Russia has fallen in the ranks, it remains one of the world's top oil producers, with an average of 11.4 million b/d in 2018, accounting for 11% of total world production.
Canada holds the fourth spot among the world's leading oil producers, with an average production of 5.27 million b/d in 2018, accounting for 5% of global production. (expected to increase over the coming years to be the dominant oil producer because of the oil sands of Alberta)
China produced an average of 4.82 million b/d of oil in 2018, which accounts for 5% of the world's production.

If oil/gas prices increase, it's because the US general public is still believing that OPEC or the middle east still controls the market. Iran's 1.3 million b/d is a drop in the bucket. Even China, who imports more than they export, produces 3x more. The two largest produces are the US and Saudi Arabia. Think about it.


BTW, the average price for a gallon of gas in the US was $2.73 gal over the past two weeks. The average price for a gallon of milk in the US is $3.27 per gallon for conventional whole milk. The average price for a standard bottle of water in the US is $1.45. The average bottle of water is 16.oz, so a gallon of bottled water is $10.875 (7.5 x 1.45).
Forget gas and electric, someone should find a way to run cars on water.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Why is everyone assuming a war with Iran will raise gas prices?
> 
> According to the most recent data, the top five oil-producing nations are the U.S., Saudi Arabia, Russia, Canada, and China. In that order.
> 
> ...


Perception is often disconnected from reality.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> It will be a very short war.
> Pistachio prices will go up.


I'll start here.

No one has yet mentioned that Iran is backed by Donald's best friend Vladimir. Also heavily active in the region is expansionist China. War with Iran will set America further apart than we already are. We have annoyed, abandoned and upset our allies in the UN and are now exactly where Vlad and Xi want us to be. Starting a war with Iran now is folly of the most dangerous kind. There will be no short war, just an open door to the two other superpowers to usurp us on the national stage.

This would go very bad.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I'll start here.
> 
> No one has yet mentioned that Iran is backed by Donald's best friend Vladimir. Also heavily active in the region is expansionist China. War with Iran will set America further apart than we already are. We have annoyed, abandoned and upset our allies in the UN and are now exactly where Vlad and Xi want us to be. Starting a war with Iran now is folly of the most dangerous kind. There will be no short war, just an open door to the two other superpowers to usurp us on the national stage.
> 
> This would go very bad.


Attacking an embassy is an act of war.
Civilized nation's know this.

Qassem Soleimani Haunted the Arab World - The Atlantic
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/01/qassem-soleimani-death-missed/604396/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nate5Star said:


> Why is everyone assuming a war with Iran will raise gas prices?


Because total production is less relevant than how much they export.

Iran is probably still the second largest exporter in OPEC, although they're a long way behind the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Plus most of that Arabian oil has to go through the Strait of Hormuz. It's about 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point, and the ship channel through it is much narrower than that. And Iran is on the other side of the Strait.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Attacking an embassy is an act of war.
> Civilized nation's know this.
> 
> Qassem Soleimani Haunted the Arab World - The Atlantic
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/01/qassem-soleimani-death-missed/604396/


Yes and yes, but that has almost no bearing on this. Everyone wants war. Vladimir wants war. Xi wants war, and to finish it off no one really likes the USA. The Muslim world serving as the attack dog for the other two superpowers is their dream situation, and right now the USA is the most vulnerable they have been in fifty years.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I'll start here.
> 
> No one has yet mentioned that Iran is backed by Donald's best friend Vladimir. Also heavily active in the region is expansionist China. War with Iran will set America further apart than we already are. We have annoyed, abandoned and upset our allies in the UN and are now exactly where Vlad and Xi want us to be. Starting a war with Iran now is folly of the most dangerous kind. There will be no short war, just an open door to the two other superpowers to usurp us on the national stage.
> 
> This would go very bad.


You left out his besties from Saudi Arabia, who kind of detest Iran. They be looking for more control in their area. They also bailed out the conman several times. Such as buying his yacht when he needed help with his business plan of bankruptcy. Or buying out conman's 51% interest in the New York Plaza which allowed his creditors to forgive $125 million of his debt.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> You left out his besties from Saudi Arabia, who kind of detest Iran. They be looking for more control in their area. They also bailed out the conman several times. Such as buying his yacht when he needed help with his business plan of bankruptcy. Or buying out conman's 51% interest in the New York Plaza which allowed his creditors to forgive $125 million of his debt.


I am less concerned with the conman than I am with congress allowing the beginning of WW3.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because total production is less relevant than how much they export.
> 
> Iran is probably still the second largest exporter in OPEC, although they're a long way behind the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Plus most of that Arabian oil has to go through the Strait of Hormuz. It's about 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point, and the ship channel through it is much narrower than that. And Iran is on the other side of the Strait.


*These countries account for two-thirds of total global oil exports.*

Saudi Arabia. Officially known as the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, the country of Saudi Arabia is the world's number one oil exporter and the country with the largest amount of oil reserves. ...
Russia. ...
Iraq. ...
Canada. ...
United Arab Emirates. ...
Iran. ...
Kuwait. ...
Nigeria.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Yes and yes, but that has almost no bearing on this. Everyone wants war. Vladimir wants war. Xi wants war, and to finish it off no one really likes the USA. The Muslim world serving as the attack dog for the other two superpowers is their dream situation, and right now the USA is the most vulnerable they have been in fifty years.


I don't want war. Do you?
Shiites and Sunnis have been murdering each other for 1500 years.
I want us out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I don't want war. Do you?
> Shiites and Sunnis have been murdering each other for 1500 years.
> I want us out.


Nope. War might be great for Big Business but for you and me it's just an economy killer at the least.

We bomb Tehran
Vlad Bombs Kiev
Xi bombs Hong Kong

And the great merry go round of destruction starts.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Higher gas prices.
> Even though America EXPORTS OIL.


Frankly I'm surprised gas prices haven't jumped up yet.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Nope. War might be great for Big Business but for you and me it's just an economy killer at the least.
> 
> We bomb Tehran
> Vlad Bombs Kiev
> ...


Iran has been destabilizing the entire region, along with the Saudi wahabi crap.
Both must stop.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Iran has been destabilizing the entire region, along with the Saudi wahabi crap.
> Both must stop.


Agreed! He'll Saudi Arabia financed and trained the 911 actors, and yes I know those people were delt with, but it remains SA is only a friend to us because of convenience.

Us bombing Tehran would stabilize the F out of the region!

Religious hatred trumps all trumps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> we import no oil from Iran, but do from Iraq. Canada could easily makeup for any loses. US doesn't import as much as we used to. Vast majority from Canada.


U.S. now has a Surplus and we Export.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Agreed! He'll Saudi Arabia financed and trained the 911 actors, and yes I know those people were delt with, but it remains SA is only a friend to us because of convenience.
> 
> Us bombing Tehran would stabilize the F out of the region!
> 
> Religious hatred trumps all trumps.


Petrodollar.



Christinebitg said:


> Because total production is less relevant than how much they export.
> 
> Iran is probably still the second largest exporter in OPEC, although they're a long way behind the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Plus most of that Arabian oil has to go through the Strait of Hormuz. It's about 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point, and the ship channel through it is much narrower than that. And Iran is on the other side of the Strait.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/16/world/middleeast/iran-gas-price.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/15/world/middleeast/iran-gasoline-prices-rations.html


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> we import no oil from Iran, but do from Iraq. Canada could easily makeup for any loses. US doesn't import as much as we used to. Vast majority from Canada.


The oil has to funnel through Iran. It's one of their big defensive strategies.



tohunt4me said:


> U.S. now has a Surplus and we Export.


For all those that underestimate Iran's potential effect on oil. Cough... please read on...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/149FB958-2E43-11EA-842C-33F33F550341


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The oil has to funnel through Iran. It's one of their big defensive strategies.
> 
> 
> For all those that underestimate Iran's potential effect on oil. Cough... please read on...
> ...


Way past time for other nations who rely on Mideast oil to use their collective Navy vessels.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ConkeyCrack said:


> The nuclear power that the US has blows Iran out the water. So there's that...


I've always found it interesting that the only country to have actually used a nuclear weapon (twice!) thinks it should decide who is and is not allowed to have them.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Way past time for other nations who rely on Mideast oil to use their collective Navy vessels.


But their not :rollseyes: Most of the world bums off the US military. When the leaks came out and we seen world leaders begging for US intervention behind close doors but talk big in front of news camera, it should have been a eye opener for the worlds public.

We literally have rich nations that have zero military talk mad shit about the US being war mongers then beg for intervention because of big bad Russia, N. Korea, Saudi Arabia, etc the list goes on.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Nate5Star said:


> Anyone remember prior to the 2012 election when Trump predicted Obama would start a war with Iran to win re-election? The man actually tells us what he is going to do in advance. It's also gotten people off the impeachment.


 Maybe he was thinking of Libya.. how's that workin' out for our favorite communist btw? Did they have a "Black Friday" sale on Africans yet?

People were off impeachment 3 years ago. They're too busy winning. Not sure if you got the memo.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But their not :rollseyes: Most of the world bums off the US military. When the leaks came out and we seen world leaders begging for US intervention behind close doors but talk big in front of news camera, it should have been a eye opener for the worlds public.
> 
> We literally have rich nations that have zero military talk mad shit about the US being war mongers then beg for intervention because of big bad Russia, N. Korea, Saudi Arabia, etc the list goes on.


Agreed.
We must stop being Planet Po Po.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


I think if you are dressed like this driver, you mind find a reduction in tips.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've always found it interesting that the only country to have actually used a nuclear weapon (twice!) thinks it should decide who is and is not allowed to have them.


There are other stable countries that have say in that discussion. But I'm going to throw politically correct out the window for a moment.

Why in blazing hell would anyone want countries with a high population of known extreme radicals that are willing to blow up themselves, wife, and kids for their religious beliefs to have nukes? &#128551;

The worlds actual worse case scenario is nukes in the hand of someone that's ready to die now and wants to take as much of the globe as possible with them when they do it.

Well guess what region of the world has that type of man in abundance...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There are other stable countries that have say in that discussion. But I'm going to throw politically correct out the window for a moment.
> 
> Why in blazing hell would anyone want countries with a high population of known extreme radicals that are willing to blow up themselves, wife, and kids for their religious beliefs to have nukes? &#128551;
> 
> ...


Who throws gay people off the roof?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think if you are dressed like this driver, you mind find a reduction in tips.
> 
> View attachment 397347


When pax start shuffling you...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There are other stable countries that have say in that discussion. But I'm going to throw politically correct out the window for a moment.
> 
> Why in blazing hell would anyone want countries with a high population of known extreme radicals that are willing to blow up themselves, wife, and kids for their religious beliefs to have nukes? &#128551;
> 
> ...


AMERICA!!!

What do I win?

Oh just 14 military actions and 25,000 sons dead with not even a war declaration.

Play shitty games

Win shitty prizes


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

All of the liberals posting this WAG THE DOG bullshit have it backwards.

Iran is at war with Iranians.

They want a war with The United States to unify their populace against an external enemy.

Iranian Protests Leave at Least 106 People Dead, Amnesty Reports - Bloomberg
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...eave-at-least-106-people-dead-amnesty-reports


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think if you are dressed like this driver, you mind find a reduction in tips.
> 
> View attachment 397347


Brave and heroic!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> View attachment 397352


As we should be.

After all it was the gubermint that sent three of my sons to foreign lands to kill their men women and children

Ahh the power of fear and Money.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The only reason we're even dealing with the sandbox is for it's unique resources. The US don't give two flying F's about the war lords in Central Africa.


However, I would also suggest the warlords in Central Africa aren't (yet) trying to produce nukes.

.


----------



## Bartolovski (Nov 22, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Defeating Iran is one thing, dealing with the aftermath is another. What happens after Iran's current regime is overthrown and we're occupying a very hostile country.
> 
> If we pull out the region destabilize, if we stay soldiers die by the thousands and the debt balloons trillions.
> 
> The only reason we're even dealing with the sandbox is for it's unique resources. The US don't give two flying F's about the war lords in Central Africa.


Nobody will let us "occupy" Iran. Russia and China will get involved and will lead to WW3. Gas prices will be your last concern then.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jesus is coming back soon. #Armageddon


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Jesus is coming back soon.


We all have our crosses to bear.

.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> We all have our crosses to bear.
> 
> .


US soldiers were attacked in Kenya overnight.

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-africa-50997769


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Jesus is coming back soon.


Is he really? People have been saying that for almost 2,000 years.

"This time, we really mean it. Honest, Charlie Brown!"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Is he really? People have been saying that for almost 2,000 years.
> 
> "This time, we really mean it. Honest, Charlie Brown!"


Yes, he is.
He's going to have an armwrestling match with the 12th Imam.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Is he really? People have been saying that for almost 2,000 years.
> 
> "This time, we really mean it. Honest, Charlie Brown!"


According to propfecy in the scriptures, events in the Middle East are supposed to foretell the coming; but no one truely knows the exact date and time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


I hope Iran drafts Dara.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> According to propfecy in the scriptures, events in the Middle East are supposed to foretell the coming; but no one truely knows the exact date and time.


Just open a bottle of Jack and enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> According to propfecy in the scriptures, events in the Middle East are supposed to foretell the coming; but no one truely knows the exact date and time.


I'm not going to lose any sleep waiting for him. Santa Claus has been a lot more reliable lately.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not going to lose any sleep waiting for him. Santa Claus has been a lot more reliable lately.


Are we back to fairytales again.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I hope Iran drafts Dara.
> 
> 
> Just open a bottle of Jack and enjoy the fireworks.


Dara K may be a sleeper cell. If so, Uber drivers are in for a huge surprise! You may become brainwashed into weapons through the app.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Dara K may be a sleeper cell. If so, Uber drivers are in for a huge surprise!


Nah, he lives in SF and takes it where the sun don't shine, how do I know this you ask, he gives it the same way to every driver.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Nah, he lives in SF and takes it where the sun don't shine, how do I know this you ask, he gives it the same way to every driver.


Did you thank him?



peteyvavs said:


> Are we back to fairytales again.


Children know what a
?
is for.

Did you ditch that day?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I'm not talking about Iranian nuns, I am talking about Christian Nuns all around the world, who wear a Habit. Would you call them towel heads to their face? Probably not. Heck, you'd probably be too scared to say it to an Iranian face to face. Just another internet tough guy.
> I agree, life is too short, unfortunately for you, you're just wasting it.


We aren't talking about Christian's which I am one.. so take your skewed view of reality and mosey on... We are talking about people who kill based on a book written by a man that had no issues killing women and children and a religion that continues to justify the same.... Move on.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> ...and more outgo! -o:


Here's a number that I call: (800) 593-7069 I've called for people with issues and they have gotten results. Good luck!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dekero said:


> We are talking about people who kill based on a book written by a man that had no issues killing women and children and a religion that continues to justify the same


Oh, you mean the Crusades?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean the Crusades?


No.
Last Tuesday.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> We aren't talking about Christian's which I am one.. so take your skewed view of reality and mosey on... We are talking about people who kill based on a book written by a man that had no issues killing women and children and a religion that continues to justify the same.... Move on.


Apparently you haven't read the Bible, it is just as bad as the Koran.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Only ONE THING IS CERTAIN with Uber & Lyft
> 
> LESS INCOME !


If gas became free u/l would of lower the rates again just because they feel like we be ok with it


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> We aren't talking about Christian's which I am one.. so take your skewed view of reality and mosey on... We are talking about people who kill based on a book written by a man that had no issues killing women and children and a religion that continues to justify the same.... Move on.


We are talking about people who cover their heads out of modesty and because God commanded them to. Please quote me any passages from the Quran that dictate to Muslims to Kill innocent women and children. Just be sure to quote in context and not just cherry pick the verse, because I can assure you, if you actually read the book you would see that it only allows Muslims to kill during a war and that if their enemies desist, then the Muslims should stop too.

Also, your post shows how ignorant you are and how your view of reality is skewed. Muslims are specifically commanded not to hurt women, children, elderly or religious people such as monks, during a war. And that if during a war, the enemy lays down their arms and surrenders, the Muslim is not allowed to kill them and to instead take them as prisoner. Muslims were also commanded to treat prisoners with kindness and to feed them properly.

And don't get me started on books written by man. If there is any book that has been written by man, its the Bible. That book has been written over and over by man, most of it is filled with lies in order to control the masses. If it was truly the word of God there would be no errors in it, it would have zero contradictions in it, and it wouldn't contain filth such as the songs of Solomon.

As for your issue with covering your head, what does the Bible say about women not covering their heads, hm? Here, I found it for you: Corinthians 11:2-16
2 I praise you for remembering me in everything and for holding to the traditions just as I passed them on to you. 3 But I want you to realize that the head of every man is Christ, and the head of the woman is man,[a] and the head of Christ is God. 4 Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonors his head. 5 But every woman who prays or prophesies with her head uncovered dishonors her head-it is the same as having her head shaved. 6 For if a woman does not cover her head, she might as well have her hair cut off; but if it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut off or her head shaved, then she should cover her head.

So, if you disagree with Muslim women covering their heads, then you disagree with what your holy book says about it, unless, you know, you're an ignorant hypocrite.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Gas will go up to $5 / gallon.
2. Uber will charge a $3 per ride gas surcharge.
3. .....and keep it all for themselves while giving the driver an extra quarter.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

uber dont care never charges surcharge for their drivers will never happen


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

War with Itan has already broken out...the only questions remaining are the nature, locations, and outcomes of future battles.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

If a war was started,Iran would be quickly wiped off the map


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> We are talking about people who cover their heads out of modesty and because God commanded them to. Please quote me any passages from the Quran that dictate to Muslims to Kill innocent women and children. Just be sure to quote in context and not just cherry pick the verse, because I can assure you, if you actually read the book you would see that it only allows Muslims to kill during a war and that if their enemies desist, then the Muslims should stop too.
> 
> Also, your post shows how ignorant you are and how your view of reality is skewed. Muslims are specifically commanded not to hurt women, children, elderly or religious people such as monks, during a war. And that if during a war, the enemy lays down their arms and surrenders, the Muslim is not allowed to kill them and to instead take them as prisoner. Muslims were also commanded to treat prisoners with kindness and to feed them properly.
> 
> ...


Why do they throw gays off the roof?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Why do they throw gays off the roof?


You don't need a holy book to do reprehensible things. Some holy books are better than others as moral guides but people are going to treat people in awful ways with or without spiritual rationalization.

As an atheist, I am among the last to defend Islam but you can find evil in all faiths because people already have urges and means to harm others, both in agreement with and in contradiction to their religious beliefs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The oil has to funnel through Iran. It's one of their big defensive strategies.
> 
> 
> For all those that underestimate Iran's potential effect on oil. Cough... please read on...
> ...


A few Navy ships i have built have spent a Lot of time around that area.
I imagine they will spend a lot more time there.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Agreed.
> We must stop being Planet Po Po.


If we are not.
Who will be ?
What rules will they lay down ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The oil has to funnel through Iran. It's one of their big defensive strategies.


Canada and SA could easily makeup the difference, if any. Sure prices would spike, and then fall.



tohunt4me said:


> U.S. now has a Surplus and we Export.


we do export, but we also still import. A quick google search would confirm that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Canada and SA could easily makeup the difference, if any. Sure prices would spike, and then fall.
> 
> 
> we do export, but we also still import. A quick google search would confirm that.


Better to sell OUR OIL at Higher Prices.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You don't need a holy book to do reprehensible things. Some holy books are better than others as moral guides but people are going to treat people in awful ways with or without spiritual rationalization.
> 
> As an atheist, I am among the last to defend Islam but you can find evil in all faiths because people already have urges and means to harm others, both in agreement with and in contradiction to their religious beliefs.


So, let me make sure I understand this. When a white Christian makes a bigoted comment about gay marriage, for instance, it is an alarming reminder at the backwards views of homophobia in the Christian teachings.

BUT

When Muslims hang gay men from cranes or stone a woman who left the house without her husband's permission, it's....a few bad apples who are perverting an otherwise peaceful religion?

The LOLs on this one!!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> So, let me make sure I understand this. When a white Christian makes a bigoted comment about gay marriage, for instance, it is an alarming reminder at the backwards views of homophobia in the Christian teachings.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Bigotry is bigotry. Violence is violence. I don't defend anyone who engages in either and the post you quoted proves that I don't. Anyone who uses their faith to justify bad behavior is worse than a "bad apple". Their religious justification may or may not indict their religious beliefs.

Find a place on this forum where I have criticized Christians as Christians. I don't engage in that sort of debate.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean the Crusades?


When did they happen again? Was it right around the time of 9/11?



waldowainthrop said:


> Bigotry is bigotry. Violence is violence. I don't defend anyone who engages in either and the post you quoted proves that I don't. Anyone who uses their faith to justify bad behavior is worse than a "bad apple". Their religious justification may or may not indict their religious beliefs.
> 
> Find a place on this forum where I have criticized Christians as Christians. I don't engage in that sort of debate.


No. The quote I replied to shows that you, like so many others, tiptoe through the tulips when it comes to any criticism of the Islam faith - as it is today, 2020. We can all lay out and agree on the horrible things that have been done in the name of Christianity in the past. Our forum lightweight, Christine, even brought up the Crusades. Nothing says "strong debate" like comparing current times to before people used the modern toilet.

Trust me, you are not alone. Atheists are always extremely bold about attacking Christianity. It's a fairly safe play since the majority of Christians are white and as it is today, a docile religion. Islam, on the other hand, wades into murky water of criticizing POC, some of whom are extremely violent. So, when a Christian does something bad in the name of Christianity it's "SEE?? Christianity is rotten to the core!" When a Muslim does something bad in the name of Islam it's "SEE?? Religion is rotten to the core!"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Valar Dohaeris I think you are confusing me for someone who has it in for Christianity and defends Islam. I don't spend a lot of time criticizing either faith not because I am equivocating on morality but because I don't think people need any particular faith to act in immoral ways. Faith is very convenient for people but it isn't necessary at all. Arguments about faith (or lack of faith) causing evil are boring and essentialist.

You are setting up a strawman. I don't argue that way and I haven't made those arguments. You are assigning someone else's atheist critique to me. I criticize Muslims and Christians equally and don't take their claims of moral justification through scripture too seriously.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> And don't get me started on books written by man. If there is any book that has been written by man, its the Bible. That book has been written over and over by man, most of it is filled with lies in order to control the masses.


Let the People of the Gospel [Bible] judge by that which Allah hath revealed therein".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Is he really? People have been saying that for almost 2,000 years.
> 
> "This time, we really mean it. Honest, Charlie Brown!"


God isn't limited by time. For Jesus those past 2000 years have only been like two days for us.

*But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day.

2 Peter 3:8*


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Valar Dohaeris I think you are confusing me for someone who has it in for Christianity and defends Islam. I don't spend a lot of time criticizing either faith not because I am equivocating on morality but because I don't think people need any particular faith to act in immoral ways. Faith is very convenient for people but it isn't necessary at all. Arguments about faith (or lack of faith) causing evil are boring and essentialist.
> 
> You are setting up a strawman. I don't argue that way and I haven't made those arguments. You are assigning someone else's atheist critique to me. *I criticize Muslims and Christians equally and don't take their claims of moral justification through scripture too seriously*.


That's your problem then.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> That's your problem then.


Yeah, it is my problem that other atheists are generalized to me and that Muslims are generalized to any Muslim individual. I know I talk about painting with too broad a brush often, and this is exactly why.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all. As closely related as it may be, we are not going to venture further into politics or religion in this thread. The topic is possibility of war in relation to driving.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Back on topic: I think another hot war in the Middle East will be potentially bad for oil prices in the short term, and will not make any difference in demand for rideshare unless it is paired with the impending recession. Any increases in the cost of gas will not be compensated by an increase in driver rates.

I think a continued cold war with Iran is more likely than an escalation into an outright conflict.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> What do you think of Uber/Lyft business? More rides or Bad for our business?


More Iranian refugee drivers (oversupply) and not enough demand = even worse $$$. Uber & Lyft lobbying the ACLU to put pressure on the government to allow refugees to beginning driving the moment their feet hit the shore. Hertz rental cars stationed by the docks etc etc. The cycle continues


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UPModerator said:


> Happy Sunday to all. As closely related as it may be, we are not going to venture further into politics or religion in this thread. The topic is possibility of war in relation to driving.


It's official now.

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/05/middleeast/iran-soleimani-khamenei-adviser-intl/index.html


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> When there was a war broke out, Strait of Hormuz would be controlled by Iran where 20% of world Oil consumption flows through everyday. Plus Saudi and Oman would be in war zone. You can guess how much of gas price will jump up.


In the late 80s tensions in the Persian gulf escalated with Iran. Long story short, US sank or disabled half of Iran's fleet. I wouldn't expect anything less to occur now adays.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's official now.
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/05/middleeast/iran-soleimani-khamenei-adviser-intl/index.html


So Iran just declared war. Hope they know what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's official now.


I wouldn't really consider one man's interview with CNN an official declaration of war.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I wouldn't really consider one man's interview with CNN an official declaration of war.


That one man is the military advisor to the head muckety muck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

**** this wasn't the politics forum. :rollseyes:


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> **** this wasn't the politics forum. :rollseyes:


Uber drivers in Iran may be easier to find soon as all cars will glow in the dark.

Now it's rideshare related again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> In the late 80s tensions in the Persian gulf escalated with Iran. Long story short, US sank or disabled half of Iran's fleet. I wouldn't expect anything less to occur now adays.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> As we should be.
> 
> After all it was the gubermint that sent three of my sons to foreign lands to kill their men women and children
> 
> Ahh the power of fear and Money.


You know I talked to two different snipers that returned from the sandbox. Both said their first kill was a kid with nearly identical stories.

Apparently mothers was strapping the bombs to their children. Snipers have to take them out before they reach crowds.

Think on that for a moment... that's some horror movie level shit but is reality.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Why do they throw gays off the roof?


Edit* I had a response for this but I had a warning to not have any politics or religious discussions in the thread.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Edit* I had a response for this but I had a warning to not have any politics or religious discussions in the thread.


That should apply to everyone


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Edit* I had a response for this but I had a warning to not have any politics or religious discussions in the thread.


Just say it's because they weren't toes to curb when their Iranian Guard Uber driver showed up for the pickup.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Its Well Sad
SL


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know I talked to two different snipers that returned from the sandbox. Both said their first kill was a kid with nearly identical stories.
> 
> Apparently mothers was strapping the bombs to their children. Snipers have to take them out before they reach crowds.
> 
> Think on that for a moment... that's some horror movie level shit but is reality.


You do realize that we are sending 18 yo to foreign lands to die for literally nothing. Those people are defending their countries from forigen invaders.

The USA.

I know that crap is reprehensible, but if we were not an invading force they might make different choices too.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've always found it interesting that the only country to have actually used a nuclear weapon (twice!) thinks it should decide who is and is not allowed to have them.


Why? Those with the greatest knowledge most often do. No surprise.



Amos69 said:


> You do realize that we are sending 18 yo to foreign lands to die for literally nothing. Those people are defending their countries from forigen invaders.
> 
> The USA.
> 
> I know that crap is reprehensible, but if we were not an invading force they might make different choices too.


For nothing ? They are willing to blow themselves up to kill us. No doubt there was little to stop them from doing it here. Hell, we can't even stop them from crossing our borders. And I am the parent of one of those 18 year olds. He was one of them who's job it was to track down and detonate the IED's that madman planted to kill my Son.

Glad he got a taste of his own medicine


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why? Those with the greatest knowledge most often do. No surprise.
> 
> 
> For nothing ? They are willing to blow themselves up to kill us. No doubt there was little to stop them from doing it here. Hell, we can't even stop them from crossing our borders. And I am the parent of one of those 18 year olds. He was one of them who's job it was to track down and detonate the IED's that madman planted to kill my Son.
> ...


For nothing.

It was the Saudis who planned and acted 911

For nothing we are not doing anything for almost twenty years except dying in the sand and killing people in their homes.

Spending lots of money for the war machine.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> For nothing.
> 
> It was the Saudis who planned and acted 911
> 
> ...


A Saudi or a few Saudi's did. Fixed it for you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You do realize that we are sending 18 yo to foreign lands to die for literally nothing. Those people are defending their countries from forigen invaders.
> 
> The USA.
> 
> I know that crap is reprehensible, but if we were not an invading force they might make different choices too.


You speak as though there is a draft. Also the sandbox has been full of vipers well before 911



SHalester said:


> Canada and SA could easily makeup the difference, if any. Sure prices would spike, and then fall.
> 
> 
> we do export, but we also still import. A quick google search would confirm that.


No they wouldn't 1/5 of the world's oil supply is significant.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You speak as though there is a draft. Also the sandbox has been full of vipers well before 911
> 
> 
> No they wouldn't 1/5 of the world's oil supply is significant.


Less to us than the rest of the world. I'm not thinking the rest of the world will want this to go on very long.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I hope Iran drafts Dara.


Ha, ha, ha! &#129315;

.


----------

